# Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Obwohl sich Produktion der PCGH 11/2013 mit großen Schritten der finalen Abgabewoche näherte, war die Redaktion in den vergangenen Arbeitstagen nicht voll besetzt. Gerade unser Grafik-Department blieb diese Woche unbesetzt. Unser Raff lässt es sich nämlich auf Teneriffa gutgehen, während wir Carsten als rasender Reporter auf das IDF nach San Francisco geschickt haben.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Erik1977 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bei euch sieht das aus wie auf einem Handgranatentestgelände das Ihr zwischen dem Müll so einen guten Job macht ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Hänschen (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Na bin mal gespannt wie lange euer Phil für die Box braucht ... welche ist es denn überhaupt - 2 Wege auf jeden Fall schonmal ersichtlich 

Edit: es sieht nach Breitbänder und Tieftöner aus (FAST-System ?)
Stimmts die MDF-Holz Kanten waren sauscharf nach dem Baumarktzuschnitt ?
Ich hätte mir fast die Finger aufgeschlitzt als ich den gefühlten 10 Kilo Stapel anhob ^^


----------



## retro-2 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Es ist die Roccat Ryos MK Pro (wie man in Originalgröße des Bildes gut erkennen kann)


----------



## godfather22 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Also auf die Boxenbau-Anleitung freu ich mich schon 
Gute Idee sowas auch mal einzubringen


----------



## Jarafi (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Erik1977 schrieb:


> Bei euch sieht das aus wie auf einem Handgranatentestgelände das Ihr zwischen dem Müll so einen guten Job macht ist beeindruckend.


 
Kreative Leute brauchen Chaos


----------



## TempestX1 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Gute Idee mit dem "Selber machen/Selber bauen". Weiter so.


----------



## Turbo1993 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich machs diese Woche nach  
Mein selbstgebautes Holz-PC-Gehäuse, passend zum Fernsehschrank  , bekommt Front-USB 3.0


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

da ist ein Fehler beim Kommentar des 5. Bildes es muss DIY (Do-It-Yourself) nicht DYI heisen


----------



## Hänschen (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wird das DIE also stirb ausgesprochen ? 

Achne Dii Uaii Äiii bestimmt ...


----------



## hanfi104 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> So unglaublich es klingt, Herr Reuther transportiert gerade Material,  weil er Ihnen in der kommenden Ausgabe zeigen will, wie Sie Boxen für  den PC oder die heimische Stereoanlage selber bauen können. Das  verfolgen auch wir mit Spannung.


Ich kauf mal wieder eine PCGH


----------



## Bandicoot (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Boxen bauen bei PCGH, sowas hab ich früher immer gern gemacht. Heute fehlt mir die Zeit dazu. Bin mal auf das Bauvideo gespannt. 
Raff auf Tene , da war ich letztes Jahr auch, schön wars ! Empfehle Dir mal im Siam & Loro Park vorbei zu schauen, speziell beim Tower of Power


----------



## killer89 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Boxen selber bauen? Hui, ich freu mich 

Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Swyx?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Eine menschenleere Grafikabteilung, Boxen-Bau in der Redaktion und geheimnisvolle Post für den Spieleonkel - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> da ist ein Fehler beim Kommentar des 5. Bildes es muss DIY (Do-It-Yourself) nicht DYI heisen


 
Äh ja. 



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ich kauf mal wieder eine PCGH


 
Brav, so muss das sein.


----------

